# I started Enteragam but I've diarrhea all day



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys, on Sunday I took Enteragam half dose in the morning and half in the evening. On Monday I had BM for at least 8 times with loose stools and diarrhea. Every 30-60 minutes or so, by the morning to the afternoon, I had to go to the bathroom.
They were not true colic in fact I thought it was strange because usually my diarrhea is preceded by colic more or less strong.
Yesterday I did not take Enteragam because I was afraid to continue to have diarrhea again. There also happened to those who have used Enteragam something like this?
My diarrhea as I have written elsewhere, temporarily improves with an intestinal antibiotic: Paromomycin but then returns. Do any of you, use courses of antibiotics for diarrhea at the same time also uses Ondansetron or loperamide?


----------



## jstezelecki (Sep 23, 2013)

gd90,

I would suggest that you contact your doctor who prescribed the Enteragam. I'm under the impression that EnteraGam takes 2-6 weeks to start working. Since the product is relatively new to the market there isn't much out there about side effects other than if I recall right some kind of beef protein allergy. Your doctor can call EnteraGam and maybe get some kind of explanation to what and if EnterGam is causing your medical condition. Good Luck. Please keep us posted. Thank You.

John S.


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah, I'm a broken record... using diarsoothe. so works.


----------



## gdf90 (Nov 24, 2013)

goodmorning111 said:


> yeah, I'm a broken record... using diarsoothe. so works.


I think I have a recurrent intestinal infection by pathogenic bacteria. Do you believe that diarsoothe can help me to not use the antibiotic paromomicina? could it have any side effect?


----------



## goodmorning111 (Feb 20, 2014)

I am not familiar with the antibiotic you're using. I can only say that diarsoothe helped with diarrhea when nothing else helped. I don't think that it has any side effects, as it's a berry "formula". I hope you get a resolve very soon!


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

keep us posted on the enteragam. my dr. is trying to get me prior authorization for it. but i would hate to aggravate my ibs-d with it...


----------



## akhilkr (Apr 14, 2014)

I am suffering from colitis and for past few month I'm having hard time controlling watery diarrhea, two days back I started Enteragam, one packet / day and I am surprise by the effect on my diarrhea. I am pleased with the results and hope my symptoms improves gradually, it's a great medicine I never imagined it could help me after experimenting with various herbals and medicine which includes steroids!!


----------



## wumonty (Jan 10, 2008)

akhilkr maybe you can start a new post and keep us posted on your progress.... on enteragam??


----------



## IBS_not_b_good (Apr 7, 2014)

goodmorning111 said:


> yeah, I'm a broken record... using diarsoothe. so works.


Just noticed this was posted on April fools day! So maybe you were joking??? Lol! The big secret "formula" is over half water and the rest is black berry from concentrate! Diarsoothe is waste of money! I'm a broken record now too....


----------

